# Any themes working on Liberty Builds?



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

Was wondering who has tried any of the bionic themes on the liberty test builds and if they worked or not.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

My Retro Theme works with Liberty's DeOdexed DeBloated Rom, dont know about any other rom


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

mackentosh said:


> My Retro Theme works with Liberty's DeOdexed DeBloated Rom, dont know about any other rom


I'll test it out in the morning and see if it works so i have time to fix any bootloop


----------



## EmericanX (Sep 24, 2011)

yeah take a shot!... lol theres always an sbf. I'm not sure if it will work but it would be nice to know if it does. I know there's going to be alot of changes in framework that you'll probably loose some functionality if it does start. Trust me I thought about flashing mine just to give it a shot... lol


----------



## Fersayken2 (Jun 29, 2011)

Where can I get liberty?


----------



## bmcgov (Jun 14, 2011)

"Fersayken2 said:


> Where can I get liberty?


chat.andirc.net
Channel is #bionic. He doesn't keep the test builds up all the time though. If you follow kejar31 on twitter, he'll tweet when new build is posted. Liberty42 tonight.


----------

